# Longest Uptime??



## flash (Aug 5, 2001)

My personal best uptime for my Mac OS X system is

11:44AM  up *12 days, 22:51*, 1 user, load averages: 0.62, 0.58, 0.42

That's almost 13 days with a TiPB G4, 256M ram 10G HD. This is honestly the best uptime I've ever had for a personal PC, Windows or Mac. I've been crashing Mail, iCab, IExplorer, Omniweb occasionally; almost daily I crash Classic and any number of Classic apps; I've rebooted the Finder at least 8 times; I've set up a USB printer in X and Classic; installed an upgrade for something or other from Apple. And the system is still running strong.

How does *13 days* compare to other Mac OS X Users?

*What's your best uptime?*


----------



## Red Phoenix (Aug 5, 2001)

I hit twenty-three days about half a month ago. I still have no idea what it was that made me finally go down. Everything froze, and I couldn't even telnet or SSH in to see if that would help. Since we have a month until 10.1, I'm trying again to see if I can go longer (that, and since The Sims went carbon, I haven't had any reason to boot into Classic.)


----------



## kilowatt (Aug 5, 2001)

On my mac with os x and os 9:
 8:42PM  up  1:50, 2 users, load averages: 1.04, 1.51, 1.43
Tht is an hour and 50 mins, yeah it sucks, I had to use os9 to make a video cd. The most I've ever had in mac os x is 11 days.

On my Redhat 6.1/Intel workstation, I had 52 days one, but then we had a power outage. Currently, its:
 8:48pm  up 12 days, 17:43,  2 users,  load average: 0.23, 0.05, 0.02
not too shabby. I read once that windows 95 can not run for more than 47 days (it gets some buffer-overrun and blue-screens).
My intel 486 running solaris (I don't know why):
8:57pm  up 18 day(s), 20:45,  2 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.02, 0.02
And my intel/486Dx2 with redhat/server 6.1:
  9:00pm  up 18 days, 20:56,  1 user,  load average: 0.08, 0.02, 0.01

now a few other computers:

freeshell.org is:
 12:45am  up 2 days, 20:42, 53 users,  load average: 4.29, 3.94, 3.66
unix-shells.com:
 2:47AM  up 11:19, 8 users, load averages: 0.08, 0.22, 0.23
hobbiton.org is down, I can't ping it
m-net.arbornet.org:
 8:48PM  up 10 days, 10:29, 21 users, load averages: 0.69, 0.67, 0.66

I'd like to report on apple.com's uptime, but I don't have a shell account there, and, netcraft is down (what do ya know!?!).

This is funny, wget -S --spider reports that apple.com is run by Netscape-Enterprise/3.6, and www.apple.com is run off Apache/1.3.9 (Mac OS X Server). Interesting.
Sorry about the long post, its been a long day.
I think at my high school they got the proxy server (windows nt) to run all week once.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 6, 2001)

Taking into account that I need to use DVD, toast, VPC and the fact that my mac's fan drives me insne when I try to sleep (my computer is in my room).... my longest uptime is  --drumroll please!--  15 hours! 


Admiral


----------



## .dev.lqd (Aug 6, 2001)

OSX? Gah, I'm a designer, I have to live and breath OS9... 10.1 will be fantastic, but I'm more concerned about application support.

My OpenBSD box?

spy:crim {101} uptime
 4:04AM  up 7 days, 17:18, 1 user, load averages: 1.84, 1.70, 1.67

I think I was playing with NFS and didn't feel like killing all the instances of nfsd and mountd... 

I also belong to Computer Science House. We have a great big Sun server 

crim@fury:{2} uptime
  8:52am  up 22 day(s), 10:47,  17 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.17, 0.20

Downtime in 2001: 57 minutes = 99.9998% availability (as of July 14)

I'm pretty sure the last powerdown was to a) enable fast-disk access or b) the building's power was shutdown, and we don't have much UPS spread between all of our machines


----------



## GrandHighOne (Aug 6, 2001)

About 6 days. I have to reboot every now and then because my cable-provider re-assigns IP-addresses every few days.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 6, 2001)

How do you find out uptime in OS X?
Terminal?


----------



## GrandHighOne (Aug 6, 2001)

Simply type "uptime" (without quotes) in Terminal window, hit return.


----------



## flash (Aug 7, 2001)

Here's where I'm at now -- almost 15 days!:
9:26AM  up *14 days, 20:33*, 1 user, load averages: 0.13, 0.53, 0.67
[localhost:~] flash% 

And here's a Sun server I work on:
sona> uptime
10:16am  up *380 day(s),  8:33*,  4 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.04, 0.04

That's my new goal (after 10.1).


----------



## gumse (Aug 7, 2001)

5:38PM  up 546 days, 19:14, 2 users, load averages: 0.23, 0.12, 0.09


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 7, 2001)

lol... if I had a dedicated computer room my computer(s) (if I ever have enough $$ to buy more ) would never be shut lol  ... they would constantly be doing something... be it music, rippin', editing, saving, converting lol 


Admiral

PS: where do u have your computers ?


----------



## gumse (Aug 7, 2001)

I have everything stuffed into small office/studio with lot of synts on one side and the computers on the other side (and me in the middle  
Compact living....  Needless to say, I have Air Condition ;-)

Im going on 3 weeks vacation now, trusting the power of Unix to keep my web sites up ...


----------



## hyph-n (Aug 8, 2001)

just discovered a >really< cool dockling....called VanityDocking (you'll find it on versiontracker somewhere)...

n e way, it shows your Uptime in the Dock! - Cool

started using it.... only up to 2days 1hr 39mins so far....[only reason for reboot was that my wife wanted something in OS9 (for about 3 minutes! - tut!)]

well... there should be no reason to shutdown/reboot now.... i run seti 24/7 (command line) - fast approaching 2500 units!... will keep u updated....


----------



## flash (Aug 8, 2001)

Sad news (for me). I'd just reached 16 days uptime when I decided to use Internet Explorer to surf over to www.UPN.com.

The flash/shockwave content somehow *froze* my whole system, courtesy of Internet Explorer. It was amazing! My entire system was brought to its knees... I'm still not sure how or why, only that it involved IE. So I had to force reboot, loosing my magnificent record-breaking uptime.

And all because I wanted to find the new Buffy homepage.


----------



## knighthawk (Aug 9, 2001)

My current is:

7:40PM  up 1 day,  6:36, 1 user, load averages: 0.20, 0.42, 0.46

don't know what my best is, but not much more than that... you know with the California power crisis and all...

gotta go and pay my $500 electric bill.


----------



## sLimey (Aug 10, 2001)

My longest Redhat uptime was 106 days with Redhat Linux on an AMD K6-2 366. The only reason it wasn't longer was cause I was updating the kernel.

In Windows 2000, my uptime has been 42 days so far. That's the last time I installed a driver that required me to reboot.

Here I was thinking that the BSD-based Mac OS X on an overpriced G4 would actually impress me.


----------



## flash (Aug 10, 2001)

> Here I was thinking that the BSD-based Mac OS X on an overpriced G4 would actually impress me.



Actually, I feel the same way sometimes. BSD is time-tested, stable, respectable, and some systems have uptimes that pre-date Microsoft.  I wonder how my silly little windows manager / graphics layer is able to humiliate the rest of the system.

But then I remember that this OS has only been public for a few months, and that it's still a work in progress. About 6 years ago Apple saved me from computing hell, and made working on computers pleasant again. I'll play along while they improve this OS. The alternative is a *nix with a crummy GUI, or a crummy Windows system with crummy wintel hardware. Been there, done that, wanted to shoot self in head. The important thing (to me at least) is that Apple is making demonstrable progress on improving it.

Lastly -- If I were you, I wouldn't buy the overpriced G4s. Get the regularly priced ones. Other than that, nice troll.


----------



## WhateverJoe (Aug 10, 2001)

12:28PM  up 31 days, 19:03, 1 user, load averages: 1.38, 1.42, 1.36
USER    TTY FROM    


I'm doing Ok on my PowerBook G4


----------



## LordCoven (Dec 3, 2001)

I'd been going for well over two weeks with OS 10.1.1 ... right up until I was playing with NFS/mountd on the train this morning - I was just trying to HUP the daemon when I forgot a minus sign .... kill 1 334 ... yeah, like THAT was a good idea ;-))))

C


----------



## Dradts (Dec 3, 2001)

My current uptime of OS X 10.1.1 is 7 days, 18:26

The only thing that drives me crazy is the fear, that my mac will not boot up again if i shut it down. Thats y i've got to restart sometimes, just to check that everythings ok


----------



## PassY (Dec 3, 2001)

my linux server @ home is up for about 120 days, and my longest mac up time is 3 days on a 6100  windows is about 19 days, and that's 1 thing i can't still believe


----------



## Matrix Agent (Dec 3, 2001)

I went to the Jets vs Patriots football game yesterday, and had been up for 23 days 16 hours before leaving. Before leaving I had a massive thought problem, and decided that i would shut down the computer so that i could conserve the 1% of battery power that would have been used if i had put it to sleep.
LIttle did i know that shutting down the computer actually SHUTS DOWN THE COMPUTER, and hence, all of my chances for uptime glory have been ruined, since a 10.2 update should come out in january.


----------



## GrandHighOne (Dec 3, 2001)

Matrix Agent:
<i>LIttle did i know that shutting down the computer actually SHUTS DOWN THE COMPUTER, and hence, all of my chances for uptime glory have been ruined, since a 10.2 update should come out in january.</i>

Uptime glory:
1/ Set system clock to some date in the past
2/ Reboot computer
3/ Login
4/ Set system clock to today
4/ Open Terminal
5/ Type "uptime"
6/ Uptime glory...

You may be able to impress some people with this...

Joris Artels II - [www.artels.org]
iBook Dual USB (Late 2001): G3 @ 600 MHz (DVD/CD-RW)


----------



## PassY (Dec 3, 2001)

but not as funny to get a real uptime


----------



## GrandHighOne (Dec 3, 2001)

It _can_ be fun to fool people into thinking your computer has been running for 200 days... (especially if it's an iBook that hasn't even been out for two months...)

But I also like _real_ uptimes better. Problem is Apple releases to many security patches...

My best uptime (real one) in OS X was 40 days...


----------



## ridmaur (Dec 3, 2001)

Longest time my machine was up according to 'uptime' (sitting in my dock):
19 Days, 8 Hours, 13 Minutes....

Now I'm back to 1 Hour, 39 Minutes: had a complete freeze of my system just recently... 

cheers,
Rob


----------



## ridmaur (Dec 3, 2001)

Longest time my machine was up according to 'uptime' (sitting in my dock):
19 Days, 8 Hours, 13 Minutes....

Now I'm back to 1 Hour, 39 Minutes: had a complete freeze of my system just recently... 

cheers,
Rob


----------



## EmAn (Dec 3, 2001)

7:53PM  up 18 days, 23:20, 11 users, load averages: 1.36, 1.11, 0.91


----------



## scruffy (Dec 4, 2001)

About a month ago, I could have posted a big impressive number (well, only about 3 weeks, so nothing compared to NetBSD).

However, all of November, my Mac was struck down with the curse of defective RAM.  Took me that long to figure out, because I had just installed 10.1 at the same time as putting the RAM in, so I figured it must be the OS.

If I had a dime for every time I installed the OS last month, I would just about be able to buy a cup of tea...


----------



## jackshedd (Dec 4, 2001)

Welcome to Darwin!
[localhost:~] jack% uptime
12:41AM  up 7 days,  1:33, 2 users, load averages: 0.77, 0.30, 0.25
[localhost:~] jack%


----------



## SCrossman (Dec 4, 2001)

I will wait until the doc has refilled my scrip of Viagra to post my results.


----------



## rinse (Feb 18, 2002)

Thought I might revive this thread as OSX 10.1 has been out for a while and the OS as a whole is less crash prone and fewer people need to boot into classic now...

Currently I am on 8 days 13:24 of uptime.

Not bad... I think my highest was around 12 days. Sometimes I have to shut this thing down when we have guests who stay over night (my office is the spare bedroom)

Anyone else got longer going on their OSX box right now?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 18, 2002)

I havent crashed since 10.1 install, but i have had to turn it to OS 9 for some peripheral work, but all the rest of the time its on or sleeping on OS X. I;m very satisfied.


----------



## Dradts (Feb 19, 2002)

My current uptime is 25 days, 3 hours, 8 minutes  
Everything still seems stable.

OS X rocks


----------



## voice- (Feb 19, 2002)

Personally I've had it up and running for 2 months without turning it off, don't have that in seconds though...


----------



## vanguard (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm currently a few hours short of 11 days.  My last reboot was because of a crash.  I've never actually seens a crash on osx, my wife was using the computer at the time.

My linux boxed would normally be up for 70 to 100 days between reboots.  Those reboot were normally because something non-kernel related has trouble (printing, X Windows, etc.) and I was too frustrated to hunt down what needed to be killed/restarted.

Hopefully, my next osx reboot will be because 10.1.3 is out.


----------



## ksuther (Feb 19, 2002)

I sadly have quite a few crashes under 10.1.2 :I
Sometimes I find that my computer decides to wake up, though the cover is closed. The fan is running, but the screen is blank and the hard drive seems inactive. That happens about once a week, and it's VERY annoying. Other than that, I only get a crash once every few weeks.
I do have to boot into 9 a lot also, so my longest uptime is like 8 days. Right now I've been going for 14:55


----------



## Red Phoenix (Feb 19, 2002)

Like I mentioned in this thread, there's a place that'll keep track of your uptime. The real fun part is watching all the Windows machines drop like flies. And hey, 87th out of 155 ain't bad, either.


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm currently at 3 days and 3 hours.  The longest uptime I've had is 8 days.  I have only had OS X freeze up on me twice (once in 10.0.3, and once on 10.1 (I was listening to macshowlive, watching a flash cartoon, running mactella, listening to iTunes, browsing in IE (before I discovered mozilla and omniweb) and on MSN messenger and AOL messenger, I wonder why it crashed)). I would never shutdown or restart my mac, if it weren't for software that I installed that requires a restart, plus I run a fsck once a week. I'm going to a month now tho  Now, how are everyone's load averages? I hit 4 once


----------



## iamnotmad (Feb 19, 2002)

My uptime is at 49 days 9hrs 50 mins with OS X 10.1.2.  I am about to lose it to install 10.1.3!!

This is on a machine I use daily, and I install and uninstall crap all the time, also develop and use it for daily things such as surfing and email.


----------



## rinse (Feb 19, 2002)

im now losing my 9 days to update 10.1.3, as well.


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 19, 2002)

Hello!

I am no match for "iamnotmad"'s uptime of almost 50 days, my top is about 4 days.  However, starting next week I am going to see just how much juice I can get in one boot, I will let you know what happens.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 19, 2002)

Longest for me in OSX.1 is about a week or so.  That's only because I have had to reboot into OS9.  I have NEVER had 10.1 crash EVER.

Oh, and my IIci email server running OS 7.5.5 has been up for about 4 months or so.


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Red Phoenix _
> *Like I mentioned in this thread, there's a place that'll keep track of your uptime. The real fun part is watching all the Windows machines drop like flies. And hey, 87th out of 155 ain't bad, either. *



Free BSD is winning too.


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 19, 2002)

Hello!

Usuall cause of reboot for me is because my machine will lock up when I try to connect to the internet.  I will get the rainbow cursor and mouse movement is really choppy.  Anyone else had this problem?

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## frgee (Feb 20, 2002)

i just experienced the same problem with the spinning beach ball while accessing the internet, so i decided to check my fragmentation, hadn't done it in a while, realized it was severe, found out i had a bunch of bad dates and stuff, fixed the partition, defragged, and am booting up and running smoothly and much quicker.


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 20, 2002)

Hello!

YIKES!  I just checked my hard drive and it is severly fragged up!  Problem, it needs to boot with the CD to run speed disk.  So, I pop the disk in, change the startup disk to the CD and reboot with the "c" key pressed.  I get a folder with a question mark for 10 seconds and then it boots into OS X.  Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Albert


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 21, 2002)

Just installed 10.1.3 and I;m settling down for a nice long uptime, I eliminated my last use for OS 9, and will no longer have to boot back in. This going to be good....

My record is about 24 days, but that wasn't with a crash.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

I still have to boot into 9 for Pshop   but X has never crashed on me.


----------



## bubbajim (Feb 21, 2002)

I hate to throw this one in, but I can't resist.

My PDC at a remote office runs to authenticate for a small group of people (10 -15) and runs a print server.

The server had an uptime of 210 days.  It is running Windows NT server with only 32mb of ram. It's not even a server line of computer; it's a Dell Dimension M200s.  I only restarted it because I simply forgot that I let it run for so long without a restart.

I always talk bad about windoze, but they do have their time in the spotlight.

Now I bet if I put more services on this machine it would stress out more and crash.

My mac on the other hand has reached as high as 45 days without a restart.


----------



## Trip (Mar 14, 2002)

Hmmm...what's all this mean? What's it mean by *3 users*?

6:49PM up 692 days, 3 users, load averages: 1.99, 1.17, 0.84

My Carracho server is usually always up, I had to shut-down the server last week due to hacking threats. I only have one user account on this computer...so please tell me that 3 users thing isn't telling me how many people have connected to my Mac. 

Gonna havta shut 'er down nightly if so, and set-up a firewall for my server.


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 14, 2002)

Hello!

Trip:  I think this does mean how many users have connected to your macintosh but also through Ethernet.  Do you have you computer on an Ethernet network with other macs?  If someone on another computer in the network will mount your hard drive I am pretty sure it will count it as a user.

I have a Hotline server for about three months now and thankfully no hack attempts.  I guess there are pros and cons to having a turtle dialup modem as my internet connection.  The pro is that my IP address is dynamic so it is harder to hack (this is also a con since I have to use a IP redirection service)  The con is (of course) that is is soooo slow!

I have seen three "Advanced Broadband and Cable Fiber Optics" work trucks on seperate occasions working on different telephone lines near our house.  I sure hope they get my house to get DSL as I am sick of waiting 30 minutes to send a 3MB file  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Trip (Mar 14, 2002)

I, also, have a dial-up modem.

If anybody knows anything about monitoring people who mount my HD or something even close to that PLEASE contact me either by posting here, sending me a private message or e-mailing me with information: flip180@mac.com

Thanks.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Mar 14, 2002)

Terminal screens are counted as logged in users...

try creating another window, type uptime, then type who.

create some more... repeat.

Unless you log in remotely while you're logged out locally, it will almost defintily say at least two...


----------



## RacerX (Mar 14, 2002)

Here is the uptime for my desktop Rhapsody 5.1 system (128 days, 22+ hours).


----------



## RacerX (Mar 15, 2002)

Here is the uptime for my Solaris 7 SPARCstation (186 days).


----------



## scruffy (Mar 15, 2002)

I had to lose my uptime the other night.  Not terrifically impressive, just a couple of weeks, but I had just worked out some problems that had been causing crashes, so I wanted to see what I could get.  Start from Go...

So, here is the terrible story.  I go into the computer room; it's dark out, so I turn on the light.  Pop.  The light goes back out.  I reach up, unscrew the bulb, but it's making weird screeching sounds and turning really stiffly.  Then I discover why:  The glass part was unscrewing from the metal part, but the metal part was still stuck firmly in the socket.

So, I go get some pliers.  As a caution, I turn of the breakers for the apartment - they're not labelled, so I can't just turn off the one I needed, have to shut off the computer.

It took a good ten minutes to pull out the remains of the bulb, and in the end it just came out in sharp little shreds of tin.  It was stuck in there so tight, the whole light fixture came unscrewed from the ceiling at one point, and I had to fasten it back before I could continue.  Grr!  Good thing I had some candles about.


----------



## Dradts (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bubbajim _
> *I hate to throw this one in, but I can't resist.
> 
> My PDC at a remote office runs to authenticate for a small group of people (10 -15) and runs a print server.
> ...



well, its only a pdc server!
but i guess most of use use our os x macs for work.
so os x has a pretty good stability.
i bet windows nt wouldnt get a longer uptime than like 1 month if it was used for doing work.


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *I, also, have a dial-up modem.*



Hello!

What ISP do you use?  I use Earthlink and it is a pain because I am kicked off the internet every 24hrs (plus the fact that I only have one phone line and a cell phone is another reason I am only online at nights and early mornings)  I checked DSLReports.com and EVERY co around is finished except for the one that will be serving my area.  They are pretty tight lipped about their plans with the co installation but I was finally able to figure out that it should be done by the end of the year.

I am trying to find out my uptime.  I feel stupid but does anyone know how to do this via the Terminal?  I tried typing "uptime" but this is what I got:

"Welcome to Darwin!
[localhost:~] albertat% uptime
 5:46AM  3 users, load averages: 0.97, 0.48, 0.40"

Also, Trip, the only way I know of monitoring people mounting your hard drive is by turning  off file sharing altogether.  In OS 9 there was a way that you could set up user accounts for people that could access your computer, that way if they tried to mount your hard drive it would ask for a user/pass.  You might be able to find a way in OS X if you play around with it.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Trip (Mar 15, 2002)

Hey thanks dev.lqd!


----------



## flash (Jun 8, 2002)

5:25PM  up 1 day,  7:56, 6 users, load averages: 1.95, 1.68, 1.66

Uptime gives you current time, time (days and hours) system has been up, number of users, and load averages over last 1, 5, and 15 messages.

If a person has more than 1 users in the uptime output, that's usually still okay. Type "who" to see who is using your machine:

[localhost:~] flash% who
flash    console  Jun  7 09:31
flash    ttyp1    Jun  7 14:06 
flash    ttyp2    Jun  8 17:22 
flash    ttyp3    Jun  8 17:22 
flash    ttyp4    Jun  8 17:22 
flash    ttyp5    Jun  8 17:22 
[localhost:~] flash% 

Often, multiple users are just you with different terminal windows.


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Jun 8, 2002)

Why dont we all see our longest DOWNTIME. LOL See if you really love your mac or if you hate it. Send a pic of your mac off.lol


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 8, 2002)

My longest uptime to date is 24 days (I had to restart to install 10.1.5  ) My longest down time is about 2 weeks, when I did some "experimenting" with my IIvx


----------



## joeth (Jun 9, 2002)

2 Months!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 9, 2002)

two months downtime or uptime?


----------



## uoba (Jun 9, 2002)

As a file and test web server, that was about 25 days ago, still going strong (OSX 10.1.4... if I have to upgrade to 10.1.5 I'll have to restart!! )


----------



## martinatkinson (Jun 9, 2002)

Hello!

Well, I was able to squeeze 20 days of uptime before I upgraded to 10.1.4.  Now I am at 7 days and may lose that if I upgrade to 10.1.5   I am very happy with OS X as I have only had one system wide crash and kernel panic...with 9 I had a crash pretty much each and every day!  Can't wait until 10.2 is released...it sounds like they really improved it!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## uoba (Jun 9, 2002)

I had my first Kernal Panic on my LCD iMac at home (something to do with ADSL modem!). Fantastic, one system crash since OSX.0 was released (save a few freezes the odd month).

I luv OSX!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 9, 2002)

I have not had to restart for any reasons other than upgrading the system.  OS 9 crashes about 3 times a day for me.  I cannot wait untill I get Pshop 7.0  then I will get rid of OS 9.


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh yeah?  Check this out:


```
[Aliens:~] nkuvu% uptime
 9:36PM  up 12352 days, 13:10, 2 users, load averages: 3.10, 1.21, 0.84
[Aliens:~] nkuvu%
```

Yeah, that's what I'm talking about!  33 years on OS X!  Beat that!

What?  No, I didn't change my system clock.  That'd be stupid.  Huh?  Well, I might have changed a number here and there.  One number.  Or maybe two.


Okay, okay!  I added the 2, the 3, the 5 and the 2 to my uptime.  So I rebooted yesterday to fsck!  What's the big deal?


----------



## [Scizo] (Jun 10, 2002)

My best uptime for OS X 10.1.4 is about 6 hours  ... not much compared to my intel  linux boxes (which i had thought would compare well to OS X, being BSD based) 

Athlon 900/384 mb. ram, SuSE linux 7.3 , uptime 93 days (file/print server, SQL server,(local)name server)
Athlon 650/256 mb. ram, SuSE linux 8.0, uptime 23 days (webserver)
Pentium2 366/96 mb. ram, SuSE linux 7.3, uptime 85 days (firewall)


----------



## metfoo (Jun 10, 2002)

10.1 server with an uptime of 63 days until some moron in the office turned it off thinking it wasnt being used!!! He was a windows user, go figure


----------



## joeth (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *two months downtime or uptime? *



Uptime..... I'm surprised it hasn't crashed....


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 12, 2002)

i shut down everynight, i just dont like the idea of the ram keeping a charge for months on end, and i like to save the power.   i need to sleep every night, so why cant my computer?


----------



## martinatkinson (Jun 13, 2002)

Hello!

Hmm, this is weird, when I upgraded to 10.1.4 and checked my uptime it told me I had 365 days of uptime  it was very weird but it kept count, every day would add another day to the figure, when I restarted again the problem went away...

Well, I upgraded to 10.1.5 but guess what?  I never lost my uptime  Instead of restarting when I was done I just logged out and logged back in, I kept my 10 days of uptime AND even my dialup connection.  OS X really rocks!

Albert


----------



## toast (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, OSX did crash only once since December. I had to reboot often - getting back to OS9 or just installing some software.

<b>However</b>, I read some posts here about OS9 which just sound like OS9 is worse than Windows : did I read 3 crashes a day somewhere ?

I had important design work in January - OS9 didn't crashed from December 21 to February 14, I remember. And it didn't crashed Jan 14 _I had to reboot on OSX to try some more software .

So I've been using OS 9.22 for very long indeed, using:
- Adobe Photoshop 5, Adobe Illustrator 8
- Quark XPress 4 Passport
- Action GoMac, Action WYSIWYG, Action Files
- Finder (obvious)
- ACDSee
- ATM Deluxe
- several other softs, including some control panels like Power Windows, Kaleidoscope, JAG II, etc.
None of these apps I never closed. So don't say too much bad about OS9 - it won't make OS X better  - and it stays an EXCELLENT OS in my opinion, for I've been very productive under it - which I'm not under OSX*.

*: productivity is NOT being able to view Star Wars in a window while listening at B52's in another while typing in TextEdit while downloading from Versiontracker. Productivity is fonts showing immediately, process bars disappearing, and so on.

__________
__________

Oh, I forgot to say my Mac SE running OS6 never crashed (over a year using it), Microsoft Word 5 always opened.


----------



## [Scizo] (Jun 13, 2002)

Well.. i finally figured out where the apple.com.drivers.USBMouse crash was coming from (http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=123582#post123582),
but OS X 10.1.5 is still extremely unstable on my B/W G3  .. the kernel trap has disappeared, only to be "replaced" by frequent lockup's.. happens every 20-40 mins  .. 
I've (re)moved/placed RAM blocks, switched between 6 different harddisks, zapped PRAM, and nothing has worked 
So i guess that Apple's switch campaign (www.apple.com/switch) hasnt really worked for me  
I'm going back to my old intel/linux box(es).. A shame! I really like OS X


----------



## dtmdoc (Jun 13, 2002)

currently its been 

9:05PM  up 5 days,  1:06, 3 users, load averages: 0.92, 1.18, 1.07

with the exception of a couple of kernel panics OS X has been rock stable
for me (10.1.5).  i couldnt never have said the same for when
i was on win 98 or now win 2k at my PC at work...


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 14, 2002)

Its been 10 days since I've upgraded to 10.1.5, and no crashes 

I use Win2k Pro at work. On monday the machine I was working on crashed twice and spontaneously restarted once....heh stupid government


----------



## [Scizo] (Jun 16, 2002)

Hmm... must be something wrong with your hardware! .. I've been running 2000 for a few years, and recently switched to XP Prof.. I must have had about 4-5 crashes total. (which i have with Mac OS X every day).
I used to work as a sysadm for a windows 2k network (1500+ machines), and i cant say we had a crash every day!

The reason i switched wasnt because of instability (i already used linux anyway), but because i really like the way OS X works! (when it works)

as a side note... linux has _never_ crashed on me in the 6+ years i've used it


----------



## Annihilatus (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Red Phoenix _
> *Like I mentioned in this thread, there's a place that'll keep track of your uptime. The real fun part is watching all the Windows machines drop like flies. And hey, 87th out of 155 ain't bad, either. *



Actually, Windows 2000 is at number 15 with 261 days, the second Windows at at #58 with 79 days. Third at #67 with Windows 2000 at 70 days. 

The first Mac uptime appears at #75 with 61 days.

I guess Windows isn't as shitty as you'd like to believe.

Andre


----------



## Scummer (Jun 18, 2002)

bash-2.05a$ uptime
 2:29PM  up 98 days,  1:55, 2 users, load averages: 1.00, 1.01, 1.00
bash-2.05a$ uname -a
FreeBSD garfield.geekazoids.net 4.5-STABLE FreeBSD 4.5-STABLE #1: Tue Mar 12 11:04:28 CST 2002     root@garfield.geekazoids.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GARFIELD  i386

Ya.. ok.. so its not my Mac.. but its fairly close 

Thomas


----------

